
HIV infections in Africa fell by almost 40 percent over the past 15 years [pdf] - doener
http://www.undp.org/content/dam/rba/docs/Reports/MDG%20Report%202015_ENG.pdf
======
DrScump
The posting title misrepresents the contents.

What the document actually says is that the HIV infection rate among the
studied group (age 15-49) dropped _16%_ , not 40%. See page 39 of the document
(page 59 of the PDF).

The AIDS-related _death_ rate dropped 40%, but that's a different criterion --
one made possible by better modern medical care, especially antiretroviral
drugs.

